# mud motors........



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

ok, question for you mud motor guys...what is the average horsepower of a mud motor. I just got a small flat bottom boat and would like to know what size of motor it would need. it is a small boat, only 12 feet long so i am sure it wont need the biggest motor out there but what size is suggested and do they have them with shorter shafts than what i am seeing around?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

I would think something like the 23 hp would be the way to go with your boat


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Depending on how wide your boat is (I'm guessing it's probably around a 1236) you will probably want to go with a 7-14 horse longtail. Longtails get heavy quick as the hp goes up and in a short narrow boat weight adds up fast. Utah Marsh Motors makes a 7hp longtail that only weighs about 70 pounds. By the time you get up to a 13 or 14 horsepower motor you will be pushing around 130-150 pounds for motor and frame which overwhelms most smaller boats. If your boat is a wider one you can handle a bigger heavier motor.

Another option is to add floatation pods to your boat but that is a whole nother can of worms. With a 7 or a 10hp motor you won't be setting any speed records but you will be able to get where you want to go in a safe manner. I used to run a 14hp longtail on a 1336 jon with added pods and by myself I could hit 20mph but that was WAAAY too much motor for that size of boat.

The shorter shaft mud motors are called surface drives, and in my experience they tend to be very finicky to run on a smaller boat. They are really sensitive to how the water comes off the transom and in a small boat getting the right balance between the way your boat sits in the water and how it behaves under power can be really tough. However if you get one running well they are a lot faster than longtails but in my experience they can't start out in as shallow of water as a longtail and they are also much more complex and expensive. So for overall ease of use and simplicity I say stick to the longtail in smaller horsepower sizes. Just my .02 but I have a lot of experience messing around with mud motors on different boats, take it for what it's worth!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

the width of my boat is about 3.5 feet (give or take an inch) so its not super narrow but not the widest 12 footer out there either. thanks for the info.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

9 hp longtail will run it fine.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

look into those copperhead motors.  I think thats the way to go for a smaller setup!


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

23hp is not only too much power for a 12' riveted boat, but it is way too much weight to hang off the back. 

Mud buddy makes a 12 hp kohler longtail that has a gear reduction built into the motor. It it a perfect size motor for a 12' boat, and it will suprise you with how much power it has.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

+1 on 9 to 12 hp. I run a 14 foot with a 12hp and do around 11mph fully loaded. boat is light weight and easy to pull in and out of tough areas.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

We are giving away a 9 HP MudBuddy longtail at the Duck Unlimited banquet on November 14th. This could be a great way for you to get a brand new motor.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That 9 HP is a great motor and lightweight. We have ran 2 of them for years with zero problems, and for cold temperatures they start right up.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

shaun larsen said:


> I would think something like the 23 hp would be the way to go with your boat


+1
You could use as dual pourpoise and ski back to the boat launch.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I have pretty much the same thing with a 6hp and it isn't the fastest but it gets you there and it's light. If I ever buy a new one though I will follow Shauns advice and go big or go home! Probably 80-90 horse so I can take Shaun and his mom out.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

izzydog said:


> I have pretty much the same thing with a 6hp and it isn't the fastest but it gets you there and it's light. If I ever buy a new one though I will follow Shauns advice and go big or go home! Probably 80-90 horse so I can take Shaun and his mom out.


80-90 horse?? :shock: :shock: Apparently you have never met Shauns mom. She a big biaatch. Im thinking more along the lines of a blown out 454 with NOS just incase your dealing with waves.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

You guys are mean. There's no reason to go with a 454.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

STEVO said:


> izzydog said:
> 
> 
> > I have pretty much the same thing with a 6hp and it isn't the fastest but it gets you there and it's light. If I ever buy a new one though I will follow Shauns advice and go big or go home! Probably 80-90 horse so I can take Shaun and his mom out.
> ...


Lmao!


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

martymcfly73 said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > izzydog said:
> ...


+1


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

IBTL.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> 9 hp longtail will run it fine.


+1


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks for the input. i have a 9 horse outboard on it now and it does fine with just me and the dog but add another person and it just doesnt do as well....what would be the next size up in mud motors from a 9hp?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

14 I believe??


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

12 HP Kohler would be my choice above a 9 HP
Mudbuddy makes a longshaft 12 HP with gear reduction (Hyperdrive longtail) The gear reduction allows a larger prop. My buddy runs this exact motor and I will tell you it is awesome. His is on a 1436 boat and runs 2 guys, gear and dog excellent. I will gps it next time we take it out but I am guessing around 14 mph. I think it would run faster on a 1448 boat.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Depending on whic manufacturer you go with, you can find short or longtails with 9, 10, 12, 13, 14, 16, and 18hp motors on them. Another route you can go, and possibly save some money in the process, is to buy a frame kit that a lot of manufacturers sell. Then you can put a range of motors on your frame. Lots of options to choose from!


----------

